#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  ASME B31.3, ASME B31.4, ASME B31.8 Minimum Allowable Wall Thickness Calculations

## Jon4242

ASME B31.3, ASME B31.4, ASME B31.8 Minimum Allowable Wall Thickness Calculations, Excel.

See More: ASME B31.3, ASME B31.4, ASME B31.8 Minimum Allowable Wall Thickness Calculations

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank a lot, BRO...

----------


## bahtiar

Thanks

----------


## endah

thank you

----------


## nazrin

thanks man

----------


## Daniel Tenchev

Благодаря!

----------


## pvinodmenon

thank you

----------


## tanutran

Well download, thanks !

----------


## K.J

Appreciate

See More: ASME B31.3, ASME B31.4, ASME B31.8 Minimum Allowable Wall Thickness Calculations

----------


## Nikoonz

Thanks!!!

----------


## dedy14

Thank You..

----------


## xuanson_mdc

thank for sharing

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## rogerd.munoz

tanks

----------


## gilbertomejiac

A lot of asme standards on it

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thanks. Good job.

----------


## hussam jassem

thanks

----------


## hussam jassem

thanks

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## padua

Thanks* very good.

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very much* BRO.

See More: ASME B31.3, ASME B31.4, ASME B31.8 Minimum Allowable Wall Thickness Calculations

----------


## PTCVen01

Thanks for sharing !!!!

----------


## ariek

thanks a lot!

----------


## Prem_me

Thanks a lots Sir

----------


## oel0801

thanks a lot!!!

----------


## abdurrahim

thanks

----------


## msamir

Well done

----------


## enrique19

thanks

----------


## otelo

Thanks a lot!

----------


## lexdead

Thanks for sharing! Regards!

----------


## nahuelc

thank you

----------


## egadwi

Thank You, It's helped me so well

----------


## ramakrishnaraju

Tahnku

See More: ASME B31.3, ASME B31.4, ASME B31.8 Minimum Allowable Wall Thickness Calculations

----------


## kornengineer

Thanks,

----------


## xm861122

Thanks.

----------


## Hunt

This is awesome! Thanks Jon4242

----------


## tayssier

thanks

----------


## ioncube

Can anybody please re-upload x3 attachments

----------


## Coavas

edgar.coavas@gmail.com

Send me, please

----------


## rzoran

Nothing to be downloaded/open as all three links of excel files open blanks!

----------


## ga.pe.012

Thanks, but the files are no longer available. Could anyone upload again please? Thanks

----------


## serefaksoy

hi, can someone re-upload the files with Mediafire please?

----------


## mauro123

Dears, sorry, it seams that the links are no more working, may you post again the files, if possible? Thank you very much!!

----------


## nnarvind

Kindly upload again since link is not working anymore

----------


## padua

Dear All,



Please find solution to your request.See More: ASME B31.3, ASME B31.4, ASME B31.8 Minimum Allowable Wall Thickness Calculations

----------


## lexdead

Thanks!

----------


## vkummer

not able to download any attachments. please help

----------


## ariek

thank you,,

----------


## f81aa

> not able to download any attachments. please help



Hi:
Use the right button of your mouse and click on "open link in new tab"

----------


## alti100

Very good

----------

